# How to appraise a trailer/What's it worth?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 2012(?) 3H Slant Bumper pull, Titan II Avalanche. It's a Steele/Aluminum combination. Double back doors. Step up load. Drop down winders on face side. Plexiglass strips on butt side. Still in very very good condition. Stored inside in winter. Minimal rust in the front. Rubber mats are in great condition as is the floor. Tack room in front with 3 saddle swing out rack and bridle/halter rack. Spare tire comes with the trailer.

I'm looking to upgrade and we will be trying to sell this outright as opposed to trading it in. I just don't have a clue on what would be a good price to start it at. 

It's a really nice trailer.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I could be very wrong, but I'd start around 10k - 15k.

My biggest concern is that it's a 2012 and it's rusting already. To me, that is a huge red flag.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I realize that trailer pricing is regional so out here a Titan Avalanche would bring less than $10,000. I have seen them priced between $6,000-$10,000 depending on condition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in michigan...So salty slushy roads in winter = some rusting. Boo! (We are wanting to upgrade to a 4 all Aluminum gooseneck)

I think we paid around $12,000 total. But just after we purchased it, titan upped their prices by $2500. So it's re - sale value actually may not be so bad...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Toss up a price with OBO behind it and see what happens.


----------

